# Crossbones



## Juliana (May 26, 2014)

Next week is the premiere of NBC's Crossbones, about the life of Blackbeard (Malkovitch plays Blackbeard). I thought it looked rather interesting. Anyone else planning on catching this?


----------



## markpud (Sep 2, 2014)

I watched the season, it was.... interesting! I'm a big fan of Malkovich but he was a very strange choice for this role and didn't seem interested in much of it... Still, there was some fun swordplay and battles at sea (although less of that than you might expect).

It's not been renewed to my knowledge....


----------



## Juliana (Sep 2, 2014)

I ended up watching only the first episode... I was really looking forward to seeing Malkovich in it, but he just looked bored most of the time. Rather odd. It didn't really grab me.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 4, 2014)

Not good then, Juliana? I know it's got the lovely Tom Hopper from Merlin in it.

edit: Actually, apparently that's 'Black Sails.' Erm... ignore me.


----------

